# Needing vasectomised male nr Twickenham



## peterc (Nov 25, 2009)

My 6 month old gill has gone straight into heat on becoming sexually mature. The rescue had suggested that I waited until she was this age before getting her done. I've rung the vets and they have expressed a strong preference for getting her covered rather than having her spayed in her current state or givign her the jab. The rescue are somewhat surprised by this and don't know of a suitable hob. I had no intention of breeding her and if ferrets are anything like cats, then under a year is too young to safely breed her anyway. The rescue are going to talk to the vet tomorrow, so they maqy agree to a jab or spay after that, but in case they don't does anyone know of a vasectomised male in reasonable reach of Twickenham by public transport. (South West London or central south or central London or parts of North Surrey, East Berkshire.)

Thanks


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Vets never cease to amase me with the info they give out regarding ferrets 

Yes they are correct in not spaying her if she is in season but a V hob is NOT the best choice, you should not share V hobs as they can pass on sexually transmitted diseases and there is always a risk of preganancy even with proven V hobs as the tubes can knit back together over time, sorry but in these circumstances the jill jab is the best option although she may well have a phantom and become a little madam for a while but it will settle down if that happens.

Can you find another vet if your current vet wont jill jab ?

best of luck


----------



## peterc (Nov 25, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Vets never cease to amase me with the info they give out regarding ferrets
> 
> Yes they are correct in not spaying her if she is in season but a V hob is NOT the best choice, you should not share V hobs as they can pass on sexually transmitted diseases and there is always a risk of preganancy even with proven V hobs as the tubes can knit back together over time, sorry but in these circumstances the jill jab is the best option although she may well have a phantom and become a little madam for a while but it will settle down if that happens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The rescue have now persuaded to get her jabbed under their name. In the mean time she's gone missing while I was walking my three girls. No doubt she's off looking for a boy. I've started putting notices up but my experience is thta they don't go far.

I went out to have another look while it was still light and to put up some mroe notices and someone pointed her out to me while I was putting up a sign. She had lost her lead and harness in the mean time and tried to escape again as I was undoign the front door.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

so glad you got her back  and she is being jabbed


----------

